# Native American laws and regulations



## Jake (Feb 6, 2002)

I live in Sault Ste. Marie, right next to a huge indian reservation. I know that there are different laws that apply to Native Americans,but I was wondering what they are. I am not trying to sound raciest, but they act like there are no laws that apply to them. It is VERY common to see a native american "fishing" on public land (by public I mean off the reservation) and they are always snagging. Not only that, but they just snag the salmon, take the eggs then throw the salmon on the ground right next the water. Yesterday I was driving through the reservation to get to my favorite trout creek, and there was a 2 guys getting their gill net ready. It is not uncommon to find gill nets in water that is not on the reservation. I do not want to steryotype, but it is annoying to be fishing and have some guy run you over because he is running up and down the shoreline with his floodlight, looking for salmon, then pushing everybody out of the way to try and snag one, only justify it by saying he is an indian. Like I said, I was just wondering what different laws or privelages apply to Native Americans


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

When Native Americans are in their treaty area they must obey their tribal laws. Different tribes have different laws. If they are recreating outside their treaty area or in an area that their treaty does not cover them they must obey state laws.


----------



## Jake (Feb 6, 2002)

Boehr-
Thank you for the answer, I was trying to look it up but could not find the info. anywhere.


----------

